# How do you freeze your milk?



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all!
I'm curious how everyone goes about freezing milk... I've read about using mason jars, ziplock bags and plastic dairy containers. I would love to hear some first hand accounts for what is working for you all. I am specifically wanting to freeze the milk so that we can drink it at a later date.  Thanks


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

me too! we want to sart freezing milk for the dry season.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We mostly use quart-size plastic jugs - there's a company in York that makes them but there's a farm close by that sells milk and we know the people so we called and asked where they got their jugs from, it so happened that they had 100 qt jugs and caps they didn't need so we bought them. 

We used ziploc baggies for the "soap milk."


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use ziplock baggies. I only freeze milk in case I need it for bottle babys, which is good since I have 5 kids and 4 calfs that need bottles, but since my freezer has no room for food I have been looking into caning the milk, I just dont know if it takes the 'good' out of the milk when you do this. But I would be saving money since I have about 1000 canning jars. What are you freezing it for?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes I think it depends what your intentions are for the milk. For soap I freeze mine in ice cube trays and then put it in a ziplock bag. For dog treats I freeze the measured amount in ziplock bags. I have tried mason jars and apparently filled them too full so they cracked. I understand they can only be filled 2/3 of the way which is alot of wasted space to me. I don't freeze mine for drinking and if I need milk for a bottle baby I will just use what I have stored for soap or dog treats. I do know what you mean about freezer space though, mine is packed full.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I used qt zip-lock freezer bags lay them out flat to freeze and they stack easier and don't take up too much space :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I freeze mine in pop bottles. I leave a little space at the top as it expands when frozen. I don't freeze drinking milk, but do freeze cooking/cheese/soap milk...I just make sure not to keep any in the freezer over six months.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I re-use white vinegar gal jugs. Takes up lots of space but at least they dont break like glass. It's there in case I need to bottle feed.


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

I am wanting to be able to freeze the so we can have it to drink at a later date.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've found that when freezing in quart sized freezer bags, the milk is used up as soon as it's thawed....there is separation that takes place however if "drinking milk" is in the freezer longer than 2 months, nothing wrong with it but the solids separate out an no matter how much shaking you do, it won't come back together, I've found it best to thaw at room temp or in a very warm water bath to get the least separation.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I freeze in zip-lock bags and thaw at room temp, put in mason jars semi- frozen, shake it up good. I just took another bag out of the freezer for drinking milk. Freezing separates out the cream and it sticks to the baggy - so I dont mix it all back in..then I have '2%' milk for drinking or making soft cheese. it tastes great!


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmmmm... so freezing separates the milk. This is interesting! I would love to make butter and I have been looking at separators - goodness, they are so very expensive! I wonder if anyone has anyone made butter from the cream the collect after freezing? If that works... this could be a win win for me...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have skimmed the solids and tried to make butter...turned out to be more like a grainy cream cheese consistency.
I do however skim cream from the top of fresh jars after they sit in the fridge for 3 days, I put that cream in a pint container and freeze it til it's full, then thaw and make my butter.


----------

